# Week 5 and 6 2022 newsletter



## TUGBrian (Feb 17, 2022)

Week 5 2022: https://madmimi.com/s/685d731


Week 6 2022:  https://madmimi.com/s/5365831


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 31, 2022)

guess ive been slacking on these aye?


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 31, 2022)

LOL


----------

